# 12/25: Knicks @ Lakers



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Merry Christmas lets get a W!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm actually pretty optimistic about this game. I think we'll make it 5 in a row.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

So far they've choked against all the elite teams. Hopefully that changes here.


Edit: 0-5 against the top teams in the league.


----------



## Hug3Latz (Dec 22, 2012)

This game is gonna be nuts assuming someone on the Knicks remembers to pass the ball. I'm glad LA is starting to come back to earth.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> So far they've choked against all the elite teams. Hopefully that changes here.
> 
> 
> Edit: 0-5 against the top teams in the league.


True, but this will be the first game Nash plays, so I like our chances.

And if you are observant, the Knicks haven't been playing all that well the last week, going 2-2 after starting out 18-5.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I like us winning here I expect Metta to really get after Melo and I get a sense we are finding our groove its been very ugly but the team seems to be gaining confidence I think we win here and get on a bit of a roll.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man we're too damn old can't get to loose balls or back on defense.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Just tuned in. These Christmas jerseys suck.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Pau needs to finish those strong.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Metta! :yesyesyes:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Too easy for Anthony. :nonono:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Bad shot by Kobe.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe got burned by Smith. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Anthony with 17 3rd quarter pts?! mg:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

That mid-air move by Anthony reminded me of Sendoh. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

All hustle by Metta. :clap:


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

A couple years ago I said we should get Novak, and one of the Laker fans on here was like "NO!!!"


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe's midrange J's on tonight. :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Ka-Pau!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

That PnR between Nash and Dwight... :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Bye Chandler! :yesyesyes:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nooooooooo!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

BS call! :mad2:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Weak pass by Camby. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Come on, Lakers!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nothing good happens when Meeks dribbles even when there's an open lane. llullz-mao


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

GASTRONG!!


----------



## rolex (May 19, 2012)

I'm not a Knicks or Laker fan, but games like this really make you understand why fans often think the refs help certain teams. I tuned in this last quarter and saw calls against Meta that were clearly wrong. Then the call, after review, that Kobe knocked the ball out? 
The Knicks will lose, but they can't say they didn't get help from the refs.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

It's a Christmas Miracle!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Game, set, match, **** yeah!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm glad we won. 5 in a row. Gotta keep it up.


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

Impressive win for the Lakers knocking off the current number 2 seed in the eastern conference. These are the "real" Lakers, and not the team who struggled before this current 5 game winning streak. Suddenly the plot thickens in the Western Conference.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This offense only works with pg's like Nash otherwise it looks stupid. With Nash it looks organized like there is actually a plan without Nash it looks terrible. Not sure if we can win big with our bigs essentially playing like big screen setters but we are sure to rise in the West with that sort of offensive execution. 

We are on our way we're about to make up alot of ground if we could get alittle bit from the bench something we'd be in much better shape. 

Dantoni still makes bad decisions with his sub patterns but Nash organizes the mess that was our offense so our regular season should start to look like we thought it might before the season. 

great win today we just outexecuted the Knicks today plain and simple.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

At the end of games we have for the 1st time since we got Kobe another option on offense to create a shot. Kobe will still be the finisher most times but Nash can get in that lane and come up with something..... as soon as teams begin to cheat on that Kobe is gonna be wide open.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

6-12, *****es!







llullz


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Big time win and a statement game!! I love it!!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe Bryant Becomes All-Time Leading Scorer On Christmas Day. llullz

Top 5 Kobe Bryant Christmas Day Plays.



Oh and Serena Winters. :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

> Dwight on Pau's dunk: "He was still on the ground as he was dunking the ball, but it worked."





> Asked about his tussle with Tyson Chandler today, Metta paused, struggling to remember it: "I got a lot of tussles. I don't even know."





> Kobe on @Steve Nash running end-game Lakers show: "It puts everybody in position to do what they do best."





> D'Antoni on Pau all alone for that dunk: "So much attention on Kobe and Steve and Dwight ..."


-Kevin Ding





> Dwight Howard: "We're .500? Yes! I knew this day would come!"


-Arash Markazi





> Pau on his late-game slam: "I don't dunk as often as I used to. It felt good to go to the hole"





> D'Antoni on what Nash does for Kobe: "I think he'll play another 5-6 years because of it." He was exaggerating, I think.





> D'Antoni wanted to give Howard's 6-for-9 FT game some shine, telling the media: "Dwight's making his free throws, put that in there"


-Dave McMenamin


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

The pick and roll didn't do as much damage against us this time. And it is nice to have a point who can run the pick and roll against the opponents for a change.


----------



## rolex (May 19, 2012)

Cris said:


> It's a Christmas Miracle!



:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I think Lakers will look back on this season and the game at GS and realize it was the turning point for them.


----------

